# Radar Chart - multiple axes with user defined scales



## Peter Jolly (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone developed a radar chart whereby you can have multiple axes, multiple scales and specify which way the scale runs ? I am a VBA programmer but would rather receive a macro/add-in rather than develop it myself. Thanks Peter


----------

